# I let the smoke out!



## Tumleweed (Feb 9, 2020)

This 225 hcca dig ref amp had been sitting dormant in the vehicle for 10 or so years I would say, I went to try it out (I may have got the power and ground wrong IDK?) and the smoke came rolling out and made a massive hole in the board.
The same vehicle had 2 of these in it and I'm using the other to power 2 xtr 15's works fine.
I doubt there is any hope. Any ideas?


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Use it for target practice and put a few more holes in it!

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Sell it as FOR PARTS / NEEDS REPAIR.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hole in the board means it's a gone. Do not attempt repair.

Ge0


----------

